# dovolit se



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, chce se zeptat rodilých mluvčích, jak často používají sloveso *dovolit se*, jestli se vůbec to sloveso používá, můžete mi event. napsat pár příkladů, kdybyste ji použili? Je to sloveso spíše spisovné? Nikdy jsem to neslyšel, nečetl. Znám dovolit a dovolit si. Děkuji.


----------



## MikeLynn

Též dobrý den, sloveso *dovolit se* ve smyslu _požádat o svolení_ jsem opravdu naposledy použil, když jsem byl dítě - dlouhá to doba - asi když jsem někomu chtěl říci, že _se musím (prvně) dovolit rodičů_  M&L


----------



## Hrdlodus

Je to spisovné.
Nepoužívá se to často, ale nepatří to mezi archaismy.
Děti ve škole se dovolují, když chtějí jít na záchod.
MikeLynn se dovolil rodičů, zda může jít na disco.
A kdyby si někdo chtěl hrát se slovy, tak by mohl říci, že se dovolil Miloše Zemana jako prezidenta ČR. Volil ve volbách dvakrát, až se ho dovolil a stal se prezidentem.


----------



## kirmakX6on

Encolpius said:


> Dobrý den, chce se zeptat rodilých mluvčích, jak často používají sloveso *dovolit se*, jestli se vůbec to sloveso používá, můžete mi event. napsat pár příkladů, kdybyste ji použili? Je to sloveso spíše spisovné? Nikdy jsem to neslyšel, nečetl. Znám dovolit a dovolit si. Děkuji.


spisovné určitě je, ale řekl bych, že je to knižní...tj. očekával bych to hlavně v psaném, zvláště beletristickém textu

v běžné mluvě bych to očekával jen velmi výjimečně, já osobně nevím o tom, že bych to kdy používal, ani nevím o tom, že bych slyšel to někoho používat

pár příkladů z korpusu současné češtiny:
... _Usedl jsem do křesla naproti otci a *dovolil se*, jestli ho můžu vyrušit._ ...
... _Vzpomíná, jak si přinesl k Marii máslové koláčky a *dovolil se*, zda jí smí také jeden nabídnout._ ...
... _Brodskij najednou ožil, přihlásil se jako ve škole a *dovolil se* na záchod._ ...
... _Myslíte, že se naštval jenom proto, že jsme *se dovolili* knihovníka a ne jeho?_ ...
(pozn. řeč je o zákazu používání mobilních telefonů ve školách) ... _Když si děti chtějí zavolat, mohou *se dovolit*._ ...


----------



## bibax

Také to znám ze školy:

Když chcete jít na záchod, musíte se dovolit! _(říkala nám soudružka učitelka)

_


----------



## Hrdlodus

Já mám takovýá pocit, že jsem to slyšel v případech otázky:
"Dovolil ses?"
"Dovolil se Tě?"
Ale v jiném případě mne nenapadá situace, kdy by to nevypadalo strojeně.


----------



## bibax

Tak to znám také z dětství. Když jsem například snědl něco, co bylo pro někoho jiného, tak mně máma řekla: "Dovolil ses?" nebo "Příště se dovol."


----------

